# Looking for Tom Hemingway



## Richard Fletcher (Nov 26, 2010)

Is there anyone out there who knows of Tom Hemingway. We sailed together on the British Industry and kept in touch for years after that. After we both got our Masters Tickets in Hull in `72 Tom joined Maersk and the last I heard, he was working as a berthing Pilot at the Shell Terminal in Angelsey. I transfered my contract to Wallem Hong Kong and then moved to Germany where I am still living & working so we just lost contact.. Tom, if you are out, pls get in touch, or if anyone knows of him and his present whereabouts pls drop me a line.

All the best. Richard Fletcher


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

last I heard 1981 he was piloting at Sullom Voe Shetland


----------



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

*Tom Hemingway*



Richard Fletcher said:


> Is there anyone out there who knows of Tom Hemingway. We sailed together on the British Industry and kept in touch for years after that. After we both got our Masters Tickets in Hull in `72 Tom joined Maersk and the last I heard, he was working as a berthing Pilot at the Shell Terminal in Angelsey. I transfered my contract to Wallem Hong Kong and then moved to Germany where I am still living & working so we just lost contact.. Tom, if you are out, pls get in touch, or if anyone knows of him and his present whereabouts pls drop me a line.
> 
> All the best. Richard Fletcher


There is a Capt. Tom Hemingway as Harbourmaster at Peterhead Port Authority - may not be the same one. Have a look at the Port Authority site which has a photo of him.
Donald Campbell


----------

